# I'm back



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

After 2 years of intensive breeding I had to give it up because I broke up with my ex boyfriend. But I'm back  And have some really nice litters at the moment..

Face


X

ZW 




Face

X

Chica




G


X

Q






G

X

B






And the most exciting one, also a total surprise..

Gentle


X

O


This was a litter of 8. Unfortunately O culled the other 4 baby's.



And 11 days later, they look like this  :mrgreen:


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Great looking mice, welcome back to the hobby!  I love the splashed.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Thank you ! I love them all.. But the true hairless are definitely something special..


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah, the hairless are cute, for sure!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

love the splashed and the tris ... and welcome back


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Thanks !


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I am dying for my first hairless babies!, gotta wait on my hairless bucks daughter to get old enough to breed though :?

LOVE the splash though


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Yes I made a whole breeding plan for the hairless.. I am not gonna pair sister x brother or parents x son or daughter. I like to keep my gene pool as big as possible


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Ooohhhh baby hairless so cute, I would love for you to pm me about them! I'm currently waiting for a hairless litter to arrive in either a couple hours/day from now.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Yes at first I thought they where really horrific, but you just have to get used to them.. haha 
What do you want me to pm you?


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

Those tris are stunning. O_O


----------

